# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  عبد المحسن النمر:فضَّلت الهروب للأعمال التَّاريخيَّة عن ركوب موجة الإسفاف - عبدالله ا

## ادارة المنتدى

{rssencoded}

----------

